# built a bed/storage area in my buddys truck



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and a friend of mine discussed him having a place to sleep on a long fishing trip. We wanted a bed to sleep on in his truck bed under the cap without losing storage space. He wanted something sturdy that would last and still be fishable. This is what we come up with designed and built.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice. I like the line spooling station. What's the brown thing hanging off of the end above the red cabinet?


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

the brown thing is a rig hanging station for metal or drum rigs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's the PVC for?


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

the pvc is rod tree it allows him to put up to 6 rods ranging in lenght from 9 to 13 foot through the rear window. the rods run assembled and rigged the tips are up against the windshield and the buts are up against the rear cap window. the rods are then assembled and covered and locked all the time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks great ...Nice job bud ... If it were me , i would remove the plywood and 2x4 joists and weave some rope together to make a rope box spring like the old style of beds .Then use a single air mattress on it .Kind of like a hammock but tighter ....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thats nice looking


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The PVC, How do you attach it to the roof of the cap?


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*rod storage*

my buddy stuck pvc tubes under the bed for (fly) rod storage. i have slept in my sequoia many nights when camping. i like the elevated bed, i use a foam pad (just roll it out in the back). now you got my mind to wondering wildly again. More room now in my new (old) suburban for expanding.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice set-up.


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

im not quite sure how he has the pvc mounted to the roof i was not involved in that project. i built the bed for the truck but when i see him again i will ask him how he mounted it.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

The one towards the tailgate has a velcro strip with gorilla glue between it, and the other is screwed into the plastic bedliner. So to say the least you can tell who made the rack and who made the bed......


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like it might be a little tough to get in bed with rods in the rod tree.


----------

